# Can the ending of something ruin something or make up for it?



## FAST6191 (Jul 3, 2014)

Though it is in Books, Music, TV & Movies I will also accept games as part of this.

Anyway I have heard phrases like "the ending totally ruined it for me" and I am not sure that really applies all that often, a con film being about the only time and that is mainly if they hose up the "what you missed/what happened" part. Equally the only time I can see it making something bad become good is somewhat amusingly the times where it was revealed to all be a dream/pretend/for fun. Some might say films but I can ignore sequels, also "because it is a complete work" would seem to go right out of the window when it comes to TV shows (stop watching dexter when, scrubs ends at series 8* as does Roseanne... come to think of it some would say the same about stargate).

I suppose in some ways it is related to the "do you have to finish a game to make the final call" thing.

*I wonder if series 8 is actually better than "The Difficult Third Series" thing some speak of.


----------



## Enigma Hall (Jul 3, 2014)

Deal with it. Is not because a serie have a bad ending will make the serie bad. The journey and the feelings received are most important.
But a bad ending can destroy a entire movie.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jul 3, 2014)

Spoiler: RED DEAD REDEMPTION SPOILER! DO NOT OPEN IF YOU PLAN TO PLAY IT!



Remember when John Marshton died in Red Dead Redemption? Well it was a bad thing and a good thing. It was bad because your favorite character dies in the most horrible way possible.


 Now the good thing was the story was so good that this was the only Western cowboy 7th gen game that showed a true definition of a cowboy game, so really the ending can mess it up, but again it can't. If it comes down to a story similar to this it is kinda hard on where you want to position it because since the game was so well it can standout without a sequel, so you can't really say that the ending messed it up for you, but yet again you can.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 3, 2014)

I agree with the first line, however I am less sure about the second one outside of a con film and things that really need the payoff (which is not that much as far as I can see).



Logan97 said:


> Now the good thing was the story was so good that this was the only Western cowboy 7th gen game that showed a true definition of a cowboy game, so really the ending can mess it up, but again it can't. If it comes down to a story similar to this it is kinda hard on where you want to position it because since the game was so well it can standout without a sequel, so you can't really say that the ending messed it up for you, but yet again you can.


 
I would say spoilers, mainly as it did just spoil it for me, but 4 years is probably enough (just so I am an arsehole -- king kong dies by being shot off the empire state building). 



Spoiler: Actual Spoiler



Still what is bad about the character ending up dead?


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jul 3, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> I agree with the first line, however I am less sure about the second one outside of a con film and things that really need the payoff (which is not that much as far as I can see).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Sorry I mostly thought everyone have played it already since it has been 4 years . 



Spoiler: Actual Spoiler!



Well anyway the problem with a main character ending up dead is that once you get into the story with a great character you will miss that person. You wouldn't want your favorite character dying off like John did right?


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 3, 2014)

L O S T.
Entire series was good, except the ending.
Makes me feel like I wasted countless hours for nothing :c

So yes, if a ending is terrible, it does make the series itself a waste imho.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 3, 2014)

I argued no with Mass Effect, though I'd argue abso-fucking-lutely with Dexter. I tell people not to even bother with the show considering where it ends up, and I regret ever wasting time with it.

To be fair with Dexter, though, the series had been a complete shitshow leading up to the ending, with the finale just being a shit cherry on top of the fecal sundae.

So... yeah, I guess.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 3, 2014)

Logan97 said:


> Sorry I mostly thought everyone have played it already since it has been 4 years .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: spoilers pertaining to red dead redemption



Everybody poops dies, I fail to see why a character dying, much less one where redemption is in the title as more than a pointless extra word, should be bad.



On a different note I thought about it and "a true definition of a cowboy game". I am going to struggle to get to the point where I have to use my toes to count cowboy games in the history of my playing games. This then leads to "being like a cowboy film, American, spaghetti or otherwise" and most of those were complete and utter fantasy which might as well have been taking place on a distant planet.

On Dexter



Spoiler



The last I saw he was having a first birthday party for his son, would you suggest stopping there?


----------



## Gahars (Jul 3, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> On Dexter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

You should've stopped a season ago, but yeah, might as well not go any further.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 4, 2014)

I got that impression as well, that said a middling series of Dexter was probably better than what I would have watched instead.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 4, 2014)

Gahars said:


> I argued no with Mass Effect,


You would be right, it's plot had derailed long ago by that point that it couldn't possibly start making any sense in the end.
Same with Lost, really.

BSG had a bit of a crappy ending, but I sill get emotional hearing the music and thinking about the characters, so it's not always bad.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 4, 2014)

Logan97 said:


> Spoiler: RED DEAD REDEMPTION SPOILER! DO NOT OPEN IF YOU PLAN TO PLAY IT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Technically that's not the "true" ending.



Spoiler



You get credits rolling if you find the government official guy in one of the sidequests as Jack Marston and kill him in a showdown. And it's satisfying as fuck.


 
Also yeah Dexter as already mentioned. It just feels like a spit in the face to have followed this show, through better and worse, only to be left with one of the biggest piles of shit on television.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 4, 2014)

Nightwish said:


> BSG had a bit of a crappy ending, but I sill get emotional hearing the music and thinking about the characters, so it's not always bad.


 Assuming you meant the new show, I thought the ending was fine

Mokingjay's ending ruined the Hunger Games for me


----------



## Alchemilla (Jul 4, 2014)

Yes. I watched this one movie called Occult and it was a good movie but the ending totally ruined it. It was playing up toward the ending about how the ending was going to be so so good, but the ending was such bullshit for me.



Spoiler



An insane man floating around in poorly rendered CGI space talking about how the other world he wanted to go to turned out to be Hell, and they didn't even make it look like the video was self-shot like it was made out to be.


----------



## Flame (Jul 8, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> L O S T.
> Entire series was good, except the ending.
> Makes me feel like I wasted countless hours for nothing :c
> 
> So yes, if a ending is terrible, it does make the series itself a waste imho.


 
I used to counts the hours for LOST to show... and than that ending.....


----------

